# Jerry Lewis ist tot



## stuftuf (21 Aug. 2017)

Jerry Lewis, der Held meiner Kindheit ist tot. Manchen Menschen erschien er nur albern zu sein, aber er war ein großer Künstler mit vielen Talenten. Leider ist er nun von uns gegangen!

Ruhe in Frieden!

Jerry Lewis ist tot: Comedy-Legende stirbt im Alter von 91 Jahren - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DRAGO (21 Aug. 2017)

Seine Mimik ist legendär und er hat meine Kindheit belustigt - RUHE IN FRIEDEN !


----------



## Bender.66 (27 Aug. 2017)

Er war einzigartig !!! DANKE JERRY !!! Ruhe in Frieden !!


----------

